# pics of my dog



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

here are some pics of my female apbt, Mia........my pitbull ....isnt she just gorgeous?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

that puppy face is adorable.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

very cute man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..how old is she?


----------

